# Most interesting vintage watches



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I will start this thread off with three...

The JLC reverso, Omega moonwatch and the Heuer Monaco.

Obviously to aquire originals of these might be expensive but thankfully they are still produced.

More of interest to me is thinking what vintage watches I could buy. Since I am particularly pleased with my Omega constellation from 1966 I am wondering what everybodies favourites are.

I know there are some fans of electic/digital but I am thinking along a mechanical line.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.harwood-watches.com/en/history/index.html










https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-history-and-science-behind-the-lindbergh-longines-hour-angle-watch


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="148.84"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/69748954_150810572656855_6576036246655598592_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_oc=AQl5aMwwItJW9nJgCyXh3KIopyldx95iacASDwUUVE6VpNJ_t057ScvfOJkOvj0N2uwSpCvqR2YIw3p5AVV6Ne7T&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=88f4dc9bc9cffbfc758f2f43fe1883a9&oe=5DF3A35F[/IMG]


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Vintage style


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i like 60s seikos they are like 60s american cars so much more cool than vintage 60s straight laced swiss stuff.

still look modern today and big and us lads know how size matters eh. 36mm is plenty.

31mm isnt.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Add this JLC alarm to the list


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I almost mentioned that one Bridgeman, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> I will start this thread off with three...
> 
> The JLC reverso, Omega moonwatch and the Heuer Monaco.
> 
> ...


 I earliest I am super lucky to be the proud owner of all three of these classics. Specifically a ten year old Reverso Grand Taille, a two year old Caliber 11 Monaco and best of all a 1969/1970 era all-original Moonwatch.

If I could only have one more vintage watch it would be a Patek Philippe Calatrava from the sixties, which is when I would first seen one in one of the lovely shops, in Argyle Arcade in Glasgow, as a youngster. Classic.


----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


>


Sooooooo want one of these !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Garp said:


> Sooooooo want one of these !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 not easy to get one that has not been amalgamated - they are all lovely of course, but I was happy to find one that has parts consistent with the age / serial number etc. and pretty well contemporaneous with the '65 space walk


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

*
Zenith CAL. 135 Chronometer 
*


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Lieonidas chrono


























well made a modern size and Big. Also cheap


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Chris 810 said:


> Lieonidas chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jolly tempted by one of these on the bay recently, but I have several mechanical chronos


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

I would really like to find one of these for the collection one day, although they probably class as antique rather than vintage.

Submarine watch by Brook & son










Waterproof a decade before the Rolex oyster was born

https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogsubmarine.php


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I love these old Swiss chronos.



And I'd love to find another wrist watch by Sir John Bennett.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

animalone said:


> I would really like to find one of these for the collection one day, although they probably class as antique rather than vintage.
> 
> Submarine watch by Brook & son
> 
> ...


 You can still get Submarine watches in Japan : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYAKUICHI-101-Mens-Divers-watch-20ATM-Submarine-Leather-belt-Navy-JPN-Tracking/153494929176?hash=item23bd02bf18&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&enc=AQAEAAADMKvsXIZtBqdkfsZsMtzFbFsbX3WcW5fmB%2Fx7ZbaZTyexAU%2BaBj5s2BkNFEAOBFNkyAVl9%2FH5NRxjuMKE6oR76go%2B5UBZTWwcJxiZzmQQ5K%2FC5ob6ekQ7Qyc7%2BbYHHBDaMfR6QBW5venaDzieDLzgMCVjsc2WUh80oZZpty%2FrDUyV58zlfk8nU8Gz8593Z8bOGNCA7tiMGGAg7DKHastircXIO%2F7TKiElUsE23YSDxM%2BPRNvNEp66DiNeiUT3kLcBIA8Nc52KRWR0BT7XTVJc0ADvXGVdQhyp6rA4vNfac6oSEdGMQsZ%2FfbW9QJqKU4%2BFHvy5PaSRPekmkUf6%2FChXhtKbS2aFufR%2FBKGM41xAA7zGJ%2Bcp6r1WOYCviH4cxCfRGrzyj92%2FS%2BzVdBInDinkm1bOooS4c8Q7I12%2F858N2L1JTWPLP7xve%2Fbb9gUI8S8D6inZOqvrkMrQ0HElahQ%2F82vXYx0UV1YrHGzzM%2B3IDNkBhNwDuZ1tj8O0JwOtdIqK8DBkkSCZY9HK0%2BFkESuo%2BLQ6c%2Bh%2FMHXWMYquDYYretP41fEJTOZD%2F5Y2prn%2FQv69U05ZZSQHUTpzDarA2wG0TTxPE2iZ79svF1nUuyAblNZEd3wEjzJGvbFF7I0Ej16PIESaEVnzhQIhs9Ym3clhe57DJt0h3m2pLpyGXTVPtbPPrk%2BtCGA9SIgRkNeC%2Fwo2Z8CcQ8C4QjKTEtmAdKK7IHndrGhczGZpVqNmZEwLdekWk8mARhsMrvKWGIWWs5qpmQOnutxvxFsELj5CV8RWTmbxjrSWGDzVSbHQCOtqwvRKWCnemeO5MKTuJH41amrGyIasPRT0klfDnaqnL2moNdoj4SMf3B78aPqjj7alHcpKYDXcCLczufpeWxa6y5hVUTEsZKFn%2Bnc2VUm%2FnK4f0yQTuIDh5V7PseD%2FbLVEDlHHDn%2BLBeyF3djy7WVSdpL9LW07qVZz7HgshVBOkZOyw1s7OsjsPYZki1VTkwDGTic%2FNnW3KhR6HKjr6yYKJxNe1rG4SKjJaFvbKt4%2BUA%2FDy4MRbvQEFOAKO9VLY9dDpCVRVlDQbCIMeEI7vNMV%2B%2B8wpQ%3D%3D&checksum=15349492917686f24e2440674ca89ae841f9382a6b00


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Jetski, thanks for the link but they are not the same thing.

Brook & son was the brand, submarine was the model of this particular watch.

Sadly Brook & son ceased trading around 1952. Tavannes who made the watch for Brook is still in business and even makes a modern interpretation of the design.

https://www.tavanneswatches.com/collection/13

But I would personally only ever be interested in the original, as I find it extremely interesting from a historical and technical perspective.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Both interesting and, indeed, revolutionary, even if an horological dead-end.

Regards.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Surprised not to see a Vostok on here yet. Just as a marvel of low budget and problem solving


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

animalone said:


> Jetski, thanks for the link but they are not the same thing.
> 
> Brook & son was the brand, submarine was the model of this particular watch.
> 
> ...


 Umm.... I was being funny. Better luck next time!



al_kaholik said:


> Surprised not to see a Vostok on here yet. Just as a marvel of low budget and problem solving


 complete with wobbly stem and screw down crown!

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="123.87"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/69363308_151203859284193_5696649883302232064_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_eui2=AeETMd0BAJWEF61R1WErbAbpyzqcAdAPOxs7-NLTWoJhy5HOwQtR3yf6Kr6bltzOhnvSrQT06jBUXUCapDUwrzYwE5-UxBZqiVnQqYF41jXt_g&_nc_oc=AQlh7pWaa5cbyx9yx5KNOrhXyf5MNkwA6J7-NFTBwSaZcV1viK3wA58k0i6b0IVS-DmGp9p0TrWaMdhg2BWozdgR&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=f4a20eb0007428215867de98b83745af&oe=5E2FD3D7[/IMG]


----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

Designed specifically for the "arms race" - testing of the Lockheed A-12. More dependable at Mach 4.5 and High cockpit temperatures than a spring and balance movement. Fascinating history ...... oh, and Elvis had one !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've always had a passing interest in old Heuer watches, especially the motor sport side of them. I'd like to have a set of dash board clock and stop watches.

But like a lot of things they got expensive. A bit back I had a TH Carrera, it was a nice watch but then I got my LV and it was never out of the box so I foolishly sold it.

https://www.calibre11.com/history-of-tag-heuer-1950s/


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> I will start this thread off with three...
> 
> The JLC reverso, Omega moonwatch and the Heuer Monaco.
> 
> ...


 Strange thing is in all the years of collecting I dont recall coming across a JLC Reverso.

Personally I would look more at the movements than the actual brand.

IWC Cal 89 for example a well respected and well regarded movement, these can still be found at a reasonable price.

Smiths, British made the gold ones you can still find and there is an online dealer who has some very nice examples some with box and papers and good clean dials. Sure you can find cheaper on ebay and the like but some of the dials look like they have been kept in a drawer in the shed for 30 years (Which they probably have)

There are plenty of nice Omega De Ville hand wind watches 9ct or 18ct if you are looking to pay a little more in much better condition and a lot less likely to be messed about with than some of the more sought after vintage Omega.

Longines, the old vintage movements are very well thought of and a nice condition Longines is a welcome addition to any vintage collection

Rolex 6694 Oysterdate, still to be found at a decent price (Though seem to be starting to creep up in price of late) Easy to find one in tip top condition perhaps just a little work on the bracelet but otherwise very good watch to pick up for the money.

Vintage gold chronograph. The Chronograph Suisse are the ones that people talk about but there were tons of equally as good watches about at the time with the same case and movement and can be found at half the price.

Personally, I woulndnt even bother with the minefield of pie pans, speedmasters etc and if I really wanted a vintage spacewatch would go for a Sekonda/Strela for a lot less money and a lot less hassle.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> I really wanted a vintage spacewatch would go for a Sekonda/Strela for a lot less money and a lot less hassle.


 I said similar to a salesman in an Omega AD when he was trying to flog me a moon watch, and he told me to get out.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I said similar to a salesman in an Omega AD when he was trying to flog me a moon watch, and he told me to get out.


 So would I :laugh:


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I said similar to a salesman in an Omega AD when he was trying to flog me a moon watch, and he told me to get out.


 The moon watch is not that interesting anyway.

 They probably took a Snap-on screw driver too but that does not make the "moon" screw driver interesting lol.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Believe all 3 of these are of Museum & collector interest...

1930/31 Rolls ATO automatic (Wig Wag movement).

Collaboration between Leon Hatot (ATO) & Blancpain.




























1930/31 AUTORIST automatic.

Collaboration between John Harwood, Fortis & Anton Schild.




























1929 *HARWOOD*, Worlds first automatic wristwatch!

Collaboration between John Harwood, Blancpain, Fortis, & Anton Schild.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Dumb question.

In most fields the term "vintage" refers to items between 50 and 100 years old (like me!}. However, I have seen watches over 20 years old referred to as "vintage" on some forums.

Given that this forum is the ultimate arbiter (of course) of all things horological, what is the correct definition?


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

yokel said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> In most fields the term "vintage" refers to items between 50 and 100 years old (like me!}. However, I have seen watches over 20 years old referred to as "vintage" on some forums.
> 
> Given that this forum is the ultimate arbiter (of course) of all things horological, what is the correct definition?


 Vintage I believe is actually 20 years plus and Antique is 100 years plus.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I bought a Bentley watch some time ago. It's circa 1940s, about 34mm, and looks a little sorry for it's self, albeit the crystal must have been replaced. It winds and keeps time very well. The only info I could dig up is that a few different watch manufacturers produced watches for the Bentley motor company, but I have no idea which one made this.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

yokel said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> In most fields the term "vintage" refers to items between 50 and 100 years old (like me!}. However, I have seen watches over 20 years old referred to as "vintage" on some forums.
> 
> Given that this forum is the ultimate arbiter (of course) of all things horological, what is the correct definition?


 If it's on the internet it's got to be true.

"An item should be at least 100 years old to be defined as an antique. Generally speaking if the item is no older than an antique but not less than 20 years, it falls under the term vintage. I have heard the term 'true vintage' as being at least 50 years old."

And then there's RETRO !

And classic.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> If it's on the internet it's got to be true.
> 
> not less than 20 years, it falls under the term vintage.


 Ye gods, I have grandchildren who are approaching "vintage".

But, thanks.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> If it's on the internet it's got to be true.
> 
> "An item should be at least 100 years old to be defined as an antique. Generally speaking if the item is no older than an antique but not less than 20 years, it falls under the term vintage. I have heard the term 'true vintage' as being at least 50 years old."
> 
> ...


 Although there is no official definition of a vintage watch, it is generally accepted that 20 years hits the mark. I, like you, believe this is a little new to be considered vintage, but that is the general consensus


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I have heard the term 'true vintage' as being at least 50 years old."


 I would agree with that!

Possibly (?) to include items produced in the 1970's (including Yokel) :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My opinion is the word "vintage" is used to give fictional kudos and value, sometimes a bit misleading. Think; Vintage Austin Allegro, see what I mean ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> I would agree with that!
> 
> Possibly (?) to include items produced in the 1970's (including Yokel) :tongue:


 Yokel was produc*ing* in the 1970s :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Correction....



Karrusel said:


> I would agree with that!
> 
> Possibly (?) to include items produced now in their 70's (including Yokel) :tongue:


 :tongue:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Whilst I'd agree with some things (off the top of my head: cars, bikes, cameras etc. as opposed to just watches) >20 years old being classed as 'classic', 20 is the bare minimum and 'vintage' they are certainly not. 50+ is much more like it.

What does the internet know anyway? It isn't yet 30 years old, so in that context I guess 20 years makes sense!


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Correction....
> 
> :tongue:


 Apposite, Sir :yes:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Karrusel said:


> Believe all 3 of these are of Museum & collector interest...
> 
> 1930/31 Rolls ATO automatic (Wig Wag movement).
> 
> ...


 Please could you advise on the size of the Hardwood? It looks around 30-32mm if the strap is 16 mm?

Thanks


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I already have a moonwatch... Perhaps not as vintage as it could be but I like it.

The JLC reverso often has nice manual wind movements, my mum has one and I am a bit jealous... I like it, the movement and the fact it has something different about it.

I guess that's what floats my boat... There are a million nice simple Benson, Cyma, Record, Geneve, Universals and you fill in the gaps.... All of them are nice but the stand out watches all have some notable difference, history, invention or quirk.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Please could you advise on the size of the Hardwood? It looks around 30-32mm if the strap is 16 mm?
> 
> Thanks


 A very generous 29.7mm, quite acceptable to the tech-savvy entrepreneur (at the time)! :biggrin:

The above dimension doesn't include the crown ?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Karrusel said:


> tech-savvy


 excuse the typo lol - I definitely typed Harwood - auto-correct

My hardwood is six by three.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> Well I already have a moonwatch... Perhaps not as vintage as it could be but I like it.
> 
> The JLC reverso often has nice manual wind movements, my mum has one and I am a bit jealous... I like it, the movement and the fact it has something different about it.
> 
> I guess that's what floats my boat... There are a million nice simple Benson, Cyma, Record, Geneve, Universals and you fill in the gaps.... All of them are nice but the stand out watches all have some notable difference, history, invention or quirk.


 The ones you mention Benson, Cyma, Record, Geneve, Universal all do have a history some considerably better than for example a vintage moonwatch I mean its hardly like you are buying the same watch that went to the moon you are buying an older version of a mass produced watch based on the moonwatch (And I own one)

Benson, an old British jewellers that use very good quality gold cases, Cyma one of the dirty dozen real military history not some made up shoe horn in history that modern brands churn out. Record, Universal the polar rotor one of the classic vintage movements. The Reverso movement is more respected out of its quality similar to the Cal 89 of the IWC and vintage Longines so if you are turning away from the likes of the old IWC and Longines really more fool you as you are missing out on quality far and above what they are selling for these days certainly on par with many of the top brands of the day.

I do think sometimes when people look at vintage watches they get a bit caught up in the name on the dial especially when many brands back in the day borrowed movements and often you will find the exact same movement in a watch half the price. I also feel there is an enormous lack of understanding of the quality of vintage watch brands and the history behind them. For vintage collectors myself included its very much a good thing, as folk are busy chasing unicorns there are plenty of classics out there well under the radar.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

MSC said:


> The moon watch is not that interesting anyway.
> 
> They probably took a Snap-on screw driver too but that does not make the "moon" screw driver interesting lol.


 Probably cost half the space race budget too. Their ratcheting drivers are really nice though. A tech left one on my desk when they were servicing something. I kept it in my drawer for a month in case they came back using it as a stress/fidget toy before adding it to my toolbox at home.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

spinynorman said:


> I love these old Swiss chronos.


 Looks like my dad's old WWII US Army Air Corps watch


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

al_kaholik said:


> Probably cost half the space race budget too. Their ratcheting drivers are really nice though. A tech left one on my desk when they were servicing something. I kept it in my drawer for a month in case they came back using it as a stress/fidget toy before adding it to my toolbox at home.


 Quality stuff was cheaper back then, but in modern times the price just went ridiculous.

I remember there were US soldiers out in Europe back in 1960.

I seen an interview with one of them and he said he bought a brand new Rolex GMT.

He was the lowest rank possible and he said it cost him 1 months wages.

To do that now the soldier would need to be making $120,000+ a year lol.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> Looks like my dad's old WWII US Army Air Corps watch


 Looks like that watch could tell a few stories. What a wonderful memento.

If you look for "Landeron chronograph" or "chronograph suisse" on eBay, there were quite a lot made to that pattern with all sorts of names on the dial. Earliest were 1940s, I think, going into the 1960s.

Have you had the back off? There's a Landeron 48 in mine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> I said similar to a salesman in an Omega AD when he was trying to flog me a moon watch, and he told me to get out.





ZenArcade said:


> So would I :laugh:


 I agree, that was definitely worthy of the Order Of The Hammer & Boot!!














:laugh:​


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

​
My oldest watch which is still running well & keeping excellent time...

*"Services" airman Swiss Made (by the Fleurier Watch Company),*​
*15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926.*​






.​





​
​
I have only seen this dial design on watches made by Services & it`s sister company Aviation :biggrin:​


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> The ones you mention Benson, Cyma, Record, Geneve, Universal all do have a history some considerably better than for example a vintage moonwatch I mean its hardly like you are buying the same watch that went to the moon you are buying an older version of a mass produced watch based on the moonwatch (And I own one)
> 
> Benson, an old British jewellers that use very good quality gold cases, Cyma one of the dirty dozen real military history not some made up shoe horn in history that modern brands churn out. Record, Universal the polar rotor one of the classic vintage movements. The Reverso movement is more respected out of its quality similar to the Cal 89 of the IWC and vintage Longines so if you are turning away from the likes of the old IWC and Longines really more fool you as you are missing out on quality far and above what they are selling for these days certainly on par with many of the top brands of the day.
> 
> I do think sometimes when people look at vintage watches they get a bit caught up in the name on the dial especially when many brands back in the day borrowed movements and often you will find the exact same movement in a watch half the price. I also feel there is an enormous lack of understanding of the quality of vintage watch brands and the history behind them. For vintage collectors myself included its very much a good thing, as folk are busy chasing unicorns there are plenty of classics out there well under the radar.


 Not sure where I was turning away from such watches, I have an old Longines because I am fully aware how amazing their vintage movements are.

You aren't buying the watch that went to the moon you are buying into the story of it.

Here I am asking for suggestions of watches... That could mean you explain the story of the Carter Pasha and the Rolex Oyster (two of the early waterproof watches) or some other notable quirk on a watch. If you are into movements that might be a technical invention like a resonance. It might be a design feature like flared lugs.

Everybody has different tastes and I might appreciate a watch from many brands... I might not buy one for all sorts of reasons - expense, value for money, how it fits with my collection etc. That doesn't mean I am turning my back... I always loved J W Benson watches maybe I just didn't find the right one for me at the right price.

Maybe I am missing something but your comments seem to indicate a distain for me mentioning brands... How else do you refer to a watch but through the brand and model name?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

spinynorman said:


> Have you had the back off? There's a Landeron 48 in mine.


 No, waiting until i'm flush with ducats again and ask a pro to take a whack at restoration/conservation.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> My opinion is the word "vintage" is used to give fictional kudos and value, sometimes a bit misleading. Think; Vintage Austin Allegro, see what I mean ? :laughing2dw:


 whatever happened to 'veteran'? Can we have veteran watches please?


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Manufactured in the DDR but "Swiss Made" stamped up front...


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Doolittle said:


> Manufactured in the DDR but "Swiss Made" stamped up front...


 OK, looks like an Eta / Valjoux 7750 movement to me, which would make it 'swiss made' - lots of English 'swiss watches' had cases made here, to avoid import duty on manufactured gold and silver items.


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeop. Lots like it. Point is that's this one was top range back in 198ish. AMF it was sold via catalogue!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For me it is the Glycine Airman, I went through a phase of rescuing these and having them restored by Werner Siegrist before he retired in 2012 - I sold them all at cost (good virtue signalling) but wish I had kept one of them.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

My favourite purchase of late has been this 1950's Colant 30 Jewel Supermatic Incabloc. I haven't found out much about the company as I don't think they lasted past the 1970's, but, the watch has a Felsa 1560 movement which has proved to be very, very accurate. I don't really like gold coloured watches, but, I am quite fond of this unusual/interesting little watch which is like nothing else I've seen.

Sorry about the poor quality picture (taken on my phone) and my very hairy arm. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> 1950's Colant 30 Jewel Supermatic Incabloc. I haven't found out much about the company as I don't think they lasted past the 1970's, but, the watch has a Felsa 1560 movement which has proved to be very, very accurate. I don't really like gold coloured watches, but, I am quite fond of this unusual/interesting little watch which is like nothing else I've seen.
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality picture (taken on my phone) and my very hairy arm. :biggrin:


 Colant...

Registered mark of W.O. Rieder-Frohlicher, Solothurn, Switzerland, in 1954.

Nicely worked intricate dial, your picture doesn't, as you indicate, do it justice (unfortunately).

I like it!

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Karrusel said:


> Colant...
> 
> Registered mark of W.O. Rieder-Frohlicher, Solothurn, Switzerland, in 1954.
> 
> ...


 Hi Karrosel

I got about as far as that with 'Mikrolisk' which is always a great starting point, but, I didn't find much else.

So glad you like it, not my usual type of purchase, but, the case is interesting, the dial is interesting, and it has proved to be highly accurate.

Needs a service and a new crystal and that's about it. I also need to take better photographs


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Slightly better, but, still no David Bailey. Just about to buy a lens for my camera, and, an ostrich strap for the watch.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Karrusel said:


> Colant...
> 
> Registered mark of W.O. Rieder-Frohlicher, Solothurn, Switzerland, in 1954.
> 
> ...





tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Hi Karrosel
> 
> I got about as far as that with 'Mikrolisk' which is always a great starting point, but, I didn't find much else.
> 
> ...


 I've done a bit more digging in a source I found during research on Allaine. I found the registration of "Colant" in 1954.

N° 151376. Date de dépôt: 9 juin 1954, 18 h. Wwe. 0. Rieder-Fröhlicher, Mühleweg 4, Soleure (Suisse). Marque de fabrique et de commerce. Tous produits horlogers, montres, parties de montres, mouvements de montres, boîtes de montres, cadrans, étuis de montres et articles d'emballage s'y rapportant *COLANT*

The problem with text searches in scanned documents is it uses optical character recognition that isn't always accurate. Eventually I found two other trademarks under variations of the name.

Nr. 162810. Hinterlegungsdatum: 14. September 1956, 20 Uhr. Wwe. 0. Bieder-Fröhlicher, Mühleweg 4, Solothurn. Fabrik- und Handelsmarke. Ankeruhren. *ORSO*

Nr. 163718. Hinterlegungsdatum: 8. Januar 1957, 20 Uhr. Wwe. 0. Rieder-Fröhlieher, Mühleweg 4, Solothurn. Fabrik- und Handelsmarke. Uhren, Zifferblätter, Schalen und Werke. *LORSO*

And a further reference to trademark No 151376 (Colant), under "Radiations - Lösehungen". Can't get a sensible translation of either of those words - pretty sure it has nothing to do with radiation.

Marque X° 151376. Wwe. O. Rieder-Frölilicher. Soleure. Octobre 1962 à la demande de la déposante.

Two other references came up which are intriguing, but I can't prove a connection

13th January 1926. Arthur Rieder-Fröhlicher, of Oensingen, in Langendorf, and Walter Gigandet, of Vendlincourt (Bern), in Solothurn, have, under the name of Rieder & Gigandet, watch factory «Rigis» (Rieder & Gigandet, Fabrique d'Horlogerie «Rigis») (Rieder & Gigandet, - "Rigis" Watch Manufactory), based in Solothurn, a collective company, which began on October 1, 1925. Manufacture of watches and associated trade. Langendorfstrasse No. 560.

August 16, 1948. A. Rieder-Fröhlicher, watchmaking, in Langendorf, watchmaking and trading in watches (SHAB No. 120 of 24 May 1944, page 1170). This sole proprietorship has moved the seat to Solothurn (SHAB No. 178 dated 2 August 1948, page 2151) and is therefore deleted in the commercial register of Lebern ex officio.

One more thing: In the 1968 edition of Davoine I found "Colant" listed as a trademark of Choisi SA, 2500 Bienne. Elsewhere there's an advert for "MONTRES CHOISI S.A., BIENNE, Rue du Faucon 19. Montres ancre tous genres 3%' - 13' SPÉCIALITÉS : Automatiques - Automatiques-calendriers exécution extra-plate,25-41 rubis". Seems they had acumulated quite a lot of trademarks.

Anyway, I pass this on, in the hope it might help somehow.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> I've done a bit more digging in a source I found during research on Allaine. I found the registration of "Colant" in 1954.
> 
> N° 151376. Date de dépôt: 9 juin 1954, 18 h. Wwe. 0. Rieder-Fröhlicher, Mühleweg 4, Soleure (Suisse). Marque de fabrique et de commerce. Tous produits horlogers, montres, parties de montres, mouvements de montres, boîtes de montres, cadrans, étuis de montres et articles d'emballage s'y rapportant *COLANT*
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that spinynorman, always nice to see a little further down the rabbit hole.

It is funny how a watch can get under your skin, this Colant has, but, I have just had a 1965 Seiko 6205-8940 Diashock Selfdater delivered this morning.....my new favourite???

Thanks for the info, I hope you got to the bottom of the Allaine you were researching.


----------

